# slotcar show haul



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

heres pics of what I picked up at show march 16th


----------



## chappy2 (Jan 7, 2013)

Nice haul Honda! Dig the Camaro's for sure.

Chappy


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*1 more pic*

heres 1 more show find


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Great looking stuff Honda.

Randy.


----------

